# Cleo is 8 years old today!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe it! They grow up so fast, don't they?  


Her first day home with me - 1.5 years old


















with her fur grown out (her previous owners didn't brush her so she was shaved shortly before I adopted her)







Her audition for The Voice (only 3 chairs turned)













Bringing sexy back














and two of my favorite pictures of her


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Cleo! Keep those twins in line.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous kitty! Happy birthday Cleo! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:bday Happy birthday Cleo, you pretty baby girl. :bday


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww Soooo pretty!! Happy birfday Cleo


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy, happy birthday, Cleo!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Happy birthday Cleo!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy birthday Cleo! & the time does go by so fast - I can't believe how fast the babies grow up, you blink and before you know it they're 14! & WOW! What a beautiful coat she has - so gorgeous!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!! Time sure does fly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cleo is gorgeous! She looks so much like my new kitty Mystique, I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy (belated) birthday, beautiful lady!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, beautiful Cleo kitty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cleo, what a beautiful girl you are!
(Marie is lucky to have you!)
I love black kitties! 
Happy belated Birthday!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,CLEO!!!!!!!!!!! I love these pics of her! They do grow up fast. What was her 1st day home with you like?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday, Ms. Diva Kitty. Is she really 8 years old? If she's looking for a boyfriend, Star and Lucky are two handsome and neutered 8 year old boys that are available. ;-)


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Cleo! That's one pretty black kitty!


----------

